# Welche Programmiersprache??



## hemorider17.5 (13. April 2003)

Hey!!

Welche Programmiersprache ist das??

 <tr>
    <td width="*" valign="middle" class="content_list">Mo. - So. 21:00 - 24:00 
      Uhr</td>
    <td width="*" valign="middle" class="content_list">&nbsp;</td>
    <td width="*" valign="middle" class="content_list">euro 125,-</td>
  </tr>

HTML oder?????

hemorider


----------



## Carndret (13. April 2003)

Ja das ist HTML. Wobei man HTML nicht wirklich als Programmiersprache ansieht.


----------



## hemorider17.5 (13. April 2003)

Hey!!!

Weiß jemand wie man am besten HTML lernen kann??
Onlinehilfen, Bücher, .....

hemorider


----------



## Christian Fein (13. April 2003)

http://www.readthefuckingmanual.de -> Selfhtml


----------



## Marvin (13. April 2003)

http://jendryschik.de/wsdev/einfuehrung/


----------



## Gottox (13. April 2003)

Carndret hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wobei man HTML nicht wirklich als Programmiersprache ansieht.



Ich liebe es das immerwieder von neuem zu erklären:
HTML ist eine Sprache (aber keine Programmiersprache), die es erlaubt Test, Bilder, usw formatiert auszugeben und mehrere HTML Dokumente untereinander zu verbinden. Es gibt in der Tat die möglichkeit innerhalb von HTML zu Programmieren, mit Javascript o.ä.
So... Wieda was gelernt...


Nachtrag

```
width="*" <--- Da frag ich mich noch ein bisschen wieso man das nicht weg lässt...
```


----------



## Fabian H (13. April 2003)

HTML ist eine Meta/Frmatierungssprache (Hypertext Markup Language)


----------



## sam (13. April 2003)

html ist eine auszeichnungssprache - fertig


----------



## Tim C. (13. April 2003)

http://www.w3schools.com | Gibt kaum was besseres meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (13. April 2003)

ich will auch mal 



> Von einer Programmiersprache spricht man (vereinfacht ausgedrückt), wenn eine bestimmte Aufgabe durch eine Abfolge von Befehlen gelößt wird. In HTML ist dies nicht der Fall, in HTML werden keine Aufgaben gelöß, denn HTML ist nichts weiter als mit Struktur versehener und miteinander verknüpfter Text. Die korrekte Bezeichnung fuer HTML lautet "statische Auszeichnungssprache" (wobei die englische Entsprechung von "Auszeichnungssprache" - "markup language" - sogar für die letzten beiden Buchstaben der Abkürung steht).
> 
> Oftmals wird das Argument verwendet, HTML sei eine Programmiersprache, da ja auch Befehle an den Computer gegeben werden, die er nach Wunsch umsetzt. Mit dieser Argumentation könnte man allerdings auch einen Delphin zum Fisch erklaeren, da er ja auch im Wasser schwimmt. Programmier- und Auszeichnungssprachen besitzen völlig unterschiedliche Funktionen und Zielsetzungen.
> 
> ...



Originaltext is nicht von mir, find auf die schnelle leider auch keine Quellenangabe...


ciao


----------



## bruderherz (13. April 2003)

seit wann geht selfhtml denn nicht mehr? ******** ********, genau dann wann ich es brauche kann ich die fuckingmanual nicht readen^^

was bedeutet "auszeichnungssprache" ?


----------



## Peter Bönnen (13. April 2003)

Versuch's mit http://www.selfhtml.net/ .

"Auszeichnungssprache" ist die korrekte Übersetzung für (*H*yper *T*ext) "*M*arkup *L*anguage". Dies bedeutet in dem Zusammenhang, das Textpassagen eines Textdokumentes mit den o.g. Marken (oder Etiketten) versehen werden, welche die Eigenschaften des Textes, den sie umgeben beschreiben. Es lebe die blumige Beschreibungsweise der englischen Sprache.

Im deutschen Sprachgebrauch neige ich allerdings dazu, HTML als (Eigenschafts-)Beschreibungssprache zu bezeichnen, wenn ich denn muss. Ist nicht kürzer, trifft es auch nicht hundertprozentig genau, ist aber auf den ersten Blick verständlicher als der Begriff Auszeichnungssprache (oder? *g*).

just my two cents, Fluke


----------



## Martin Schaefer (13. April 2003)

skriptbasierte Webseitenformatierungssprache
So nenn ich das gegenüber einem Laien.
Fachleuten gegenüber nenn ich es einfach HTML  

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## Christian Fein (13. April 2003)

HTML ist ein Produkt von SGML 
*S*tandard *G*eneralized *M*arkup *L*anguage

SGML wurde von IBM in den 60er Jahren
entwickelt. Es wurde hauptsächlich für die beschreibung von Forschungsdaten wie Chemische Daten benutzt.
SGML ist ISO Standard (ISO 8879)

Aus SGML wurde HTML entwickelt, wie viele andere Markup Sprachen ebenso.

SGML ist aber mittlerweile derartig gewachsen, das die volle Specifikation 
so riessig geworden ist.

Die undurchschaubarkeit macht es auch schwer SGML zu erweitern um damit die nächste Generation von Markup Sprachen zu implementieren.

Deshalb wurde XML geschaffen. XML ist ähnlich wie SGML, selbstbeschreibend, jedoch ungleich einfacher zu lernen und zu erweitern. Deswegen baut der nächste HTML Standard XHTML auf XML auf und nicht mehr auf HTML/SGML.

Dennoch ist auch XHTML ebenso wie HTML,XML ein Kinder der 
Standard Generalized Markup Sprache und somit eine Beschreibungsprache.

Wie der Begriff "Markup Language" offiziell ins deutsche übersetzt wird weiss ich nicht. Aber wenn ihr HTML einfach als Markup Language bezeichnet seid ihr auf jeden fall richtig.

Das war mein Wort zum Sonntag, gute nacht


----------



## Adam Wille (13. April 2003)

Wie meine zig Vorredner, Holy:

"Markup" bedeutet nichts weiter als "Auszeichnung". 

Geist


----------



## Christian Fein (13. April 2003)

Dann Auszeichnungsprache. 
Wo bei ich bei Markup Language bleibe


----------



## Peter Bönnen (13. April 2003)

Amen


----------



## Carndret (14. April 2003)

@Gottox: sag ich doch ... es ist keine *Programmier*sprache


----------



## Gottox (14. April 2003)

Da hab ich einen Stein ins Rollen gebracht...
@Carndret: Doppelt hält besser


----------



## Sebastianus (14. April 2003)

Es gibt halt Sachen, die kann man nicht lang gnug diskutieren - bis es halt jeder weiß. Wäre ja auch schlimm, wenn jeder der HTML kann sich damit brüsten würde, dass er der Programmier-Gott ist


----------



## SilentWarrior (14. April 2003)

kein wunder, wenn alle sagen "Ich programmiere mir eine Homepage."


----------



## Sheng-Li (12. Mai 2003)

*HTML lernen*

Wenn du nen gutes Buch suchst dann das HTML 4.0 in 21 Tagen.
Von Laura Lemay & Denise Tyler !!
Einfach alles wird angesprochen von Animationen,HTML,Xhtml,Dhtml,sowie Css und Multimedia Geschichten(Music Files und Erstellung von Playern/ Layouts usw.)Einfach alles erklärt sowie step by step Workshops zum erstellen usw.Geniales Buch habe es selbst.


----------

